
The Untold Story: How the iPhone Blew Up the Wireless Industry - dcurtis
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/wireless/magazine/16-02/ff_iphone?currentPage=1
======
josefresco
Lots of work is done behind the scenes at Apple/Wired to make articles like
this happen. I read recently an article in Wired about MS's Channel 9, where
the reporter found out that MS had been researching and courting him and Wired
for a long time to assure the article was written and published. They had
pages of notes and documents relating to the reporter and has staffed peopled
to assure everything went smoothly.

/Pay no attention to the PR people behind the curtain

------
wmf
The wireless industry doesn't look very blown up to me; in fact, the iPhone
appears to be a step back since it is only available on one carrier, while
most other phones are non-exclusive.

~~~
__
Yes: as consumers, we're still captive to the wireless carriers. The
difference is that now we're captive to the wireless carriers on Apple's
terms. That change might seem insignificant for consumers. ("Le Roi est mort.
Vive le Roi!")

But the article isn't (directly) about consumers; it's about the power
relationship between wireless carriers and device manufacturers. The wireless
industry is "blown up" in the sense that it lost a power struggle with the
manufacturers.

Remember: five years of exclusivity is virtually the only thing Apple had to
offer Cingular. (Plus a tiny slice of phone and music sales, but that's not
huge.) Contrary to the old system, Apple retained full control over the
development and marketing of the iPhone.

------
idea
Interesting story, but it also reads as a 4 pages long advertisement. I wonder
if that's because Apple paid them, or if they are simply affected by the Apple
hype in the US.

------
inovica
I imagine there has been some amazing work put in behind the scenes here and
to keep it as secret as they did is fantastic. Whilst I don't always agree
with Apple policies what they have created here is a dramatic leap that will
hopefully get the rest of this industry to start being future-thinking and
creative.

------
mattmaroon
I'd like to hear if Verizon or other carriers regret their inability to get
the iPhone. It's still only the 4th best selling phone in the U.S., and seems
to be fairing even worse in the rest of the world. The only thing game
changing about it so far has been the hype.

~~~
boucher
"only the 4th best selling phone in the U.S."....

Because going from zero to #4 in an industry where there are literally
thousands of options and most of them are free isn't impressive? I'd like to
know what you think is...

The iPhone has already over-taken all of Windows Mobile in the U.S. How much
better do you want this thing to do?

Not to mention the fact that the profit Apple is making on these devices
almost certainly exceeds that of any other phone...

~~~
mattmaroon
It's not unimpressive that it jumped to #4, but it's certainly not a sea
change either. Not enough that I, were I a carrier, would be jumping through
hoops to get it. The deal Apple made with Cingular seems to be far too
advantageous for Apple.

~~~
pg
4th is impressive considering how expensive the iPhone is. It would be even
more popular if it were cheaper. And since Apple will probably push down the
price, a great deal more market share is theirs for the taking when they
choose to.

~~~
mattmaroon
Maybe. I'm unconvinced they can do so well while tethered to one carrier. The
number one selling phone (RAZR V3) has sold over 50 million units. AT&T has 63
million total subscribers.

------
johnrob
I hate wireless carriers. Their worst nightmare is likable phones??? They can
go to hell.

------
daniel-cussen
Is there a way to get PR articles out of hacker news? And how did this get 25
upvotes?

~~~
Readmore
It cracks me up how Newsy readers keep trying to "keep x story out of hacker
news". The whole point is that PEOPLE VOTE ON THE STORIES! If a story is at
the top of the pile then enough people care about it to put it there. Stop
whining and just skip the stories you don't like.

~~~
seekely
Not that I think this isn't a story that belongs here, but I really can't
blame people for trying to keep certain stories out of Hacker News. Reddit and
Digg both are communities with voting stories to the top, and I think most of
the people here agree we don't need another Reddit or Digg. Popularity doesn't
necessarily equate to being applicable.

~~~
alaskamiller
Everyone wants to be an editor.

------
mynameishere
The iPhone has 5 percent more functionality than an old rotary phone.

~~~
mojuba
Rotary phone, haha! Actually a neat idea for an iPhone application.

~~~
mynameishere
I thought it would be cute if the iPod's funny dial thing could mimic a rotor.

------
dejb
... in the US.

